# Google Maps street view of a coral reef



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Check this out! Google Reef view of a reef in Apo islands in the Philippines

http://maps.gstatic.com/m/streetview/?ll=9.08519,123.272278&spn=0.18,0.3&cbll=9.08519,123.272278&layer=c&panoid=_HVvRD0GTcqsGgyhWeNJOA&cbp=,73.91,,0,0.48000336&output=classic&dg=ntvb


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

that is just bada$$.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Job well done google hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bushy (Feb 3, 2013)

That is amazing!!!
Luis Couto


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Jesus! Lol. What's next? Google earth of sewer systems???? LOL. Maybe mutant ninja turtles do exists! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

aquaman1 said:


> Jesus! Lol. What's next? Google earth of sewer systems???? LOL. Maybe mutant ninja turtles do exists!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good one kinda cool tho


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

that's awesome! it's kinda short though. wish they did more.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

An update to this post, Google has added more reefs.

https://www.google.com/maps/views/streetview/oceans?gl=us


----------

